# اريد معلومات عن جهاز السنترفيوج وجهاز ال Eliza



## Aisha** (16 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد معلومات عن مكونات وكيفية صيانة الأجهزة التالية وما هو اكثر شيء يكون معرض للعطل فيها:


1. السنترفيوج centrifuge

2. جهاز قاطع تيوبات أكياس المستخدم في مختبر تصنيف الدم

3. جهاز ال Eliza 

علماً أن هذه الأجهزة مستخدمة في مصرف الدم

وأتمنى تزويدي بمعلومات عن الاجهزة الاخرى المستخدمة في هذا المجال

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## romance4ever (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اين الموضوع


----------



## bmeadil (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
1- جهاز السنتر فيوج : يستعمل لفصل مكونات الدم عن طريق الدواران بسرعة عالية ويتكون :
A-cooling unit: 
ومهمتها تبريد الدم والمحافظة على درجة حرارة ثابتة اثناء عملية الفصل.
B-motor :
ومهمته توليد السرعة الدورانية ويوجد به مقياس الاتزان ومتحسس السرعة .
C- Rotor :
وتوضع به المواد المراد فصلها.
D-control unit:
ومهمتها اعطاء السرعة ودرجة الحرارة و الزمن المراد ادخاله الى الجهاز.
ام اهم الاعطال الجهاز فهى :
1- رسائل خطا مثل عدم الاتزان : وتنتج من وجواد اوزان مختلفة على rotor وعلاجها بجعل الوزن متساويا على كل rotor .
2- رسالة خطا tacho : وهى عبارة عن عطل فى الموتور او عطل فى متحسس السرعة اما اعطال الموتور فتكون غالبا فى الفرش التى تحتاج الى تغير بعد فترة من الزمن اما المتحسس فيمكن تغييره .
3- اعطال فى التبريد : وتظهر هذه الاعطال فى المناطق الحارة حيث تظهر رسائلة خطا تفيد بعدم وصول الحرارة الى الدرجة الطلوبة وعلاجها بوضع الجهاز فى مكان بارد وتنظيف مشع الحرارة .
2- جهاز Elisa:
ينقسم الى قسمين :
1- Full Automated Elisa: يقوم مشغل الجهاز بوضع العينة داخل الجهاز وينتظر النتيجة حيث يقوم الجهاز بغسل العينة ووضعها فى الحضانة ومن ثم قراءتها 

2- Semi Automated Elisa: وينقسم الجهاز الى قسمين :
1- Microplate washer Elisa: مهمته غسيل الkit واعطاء حجم معين من مادة الغسيل لكل strip واهم اعطاله فى انسداد ابر السحب والسكب ويجب تسليكها .. ايضا من اعطاله انسداد فى ال tubes بالقرب من الموتور وتنتج من استخدام الملح فى بعض الفحوصات وعلاجه بفكها ووضعها فى ماء مقطر.
2-Microplate raeder Elisa : وهو عبارة عن جهاز مقياس للطيف عادى ومهمته قراءة التغير فى امتصاص الضوء بين المادة المراد تحليلها والمادة المرجعية .واهم اعطاله Lamp ولها عمر يجب ان تغير بعدها ... ايضا اتساخ العدسات فى مسارات الضوء ويجب تنظيفها ..


----------



## Aisha** (25 سبتمبر 2012)

bmeadil قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 1- جهاز السنتر فيوج : يستعمل لفصل مكونات الدم عن طريق الدواران بسرعة عالية ويتكون :
> A-cooling unit:
> ومهمتها تبريد الدم والمحافظة على درجة حرارة ثابتة اثناء عملية الفصل.
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا


----------

